# JamMan Stereo VS Boss RC-30?



## Guest

Anyone familiar with the differences (pros and cons) between these two loopers?

I was looking at buying a used RC-30 but I am not sure if it is the better of the two.
Now I am leaning towards the Jamman Stereo.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## GTmaker

Ive had both loopers and this is what I found to be the a nice difference.

On the JamMan ..
You record a loop on channel 1 ..say its the verse..
Then you record a loop on channel 2 ...say its the chorus..

Anytime while you are playing along with channel one, you can push the UP button and as soon as that loop is over,
you automatically hear the channel 2 loop...NO hesitation or loss of tempo.
Works going the opposite too.

You cant do that on the Boss RC30.

PLus, the JamMAn has some very cool computer software that can let you set up lists and then copy them to the pedal.
You can save your sets and plug them in anytime you want.

that's it for now

G.

PS
you really need that 3 button switch to make life a lot easier...


----------



## Guest

GTmaker said:


> Ive had both loopers and this is what I found to be the a nice difference.
> 
> On the JamMan ..
> You record a loop on channel 1 ..say its the verse..
> Then you record a loop on channel 2 ...say its the chorus..
> 
> Anytime while you are playing along with channel one, you can push the UP button and as soon as that loop is over,
> you automatically hear the channel 2 loop...NO hesitation or loss of tempo.
> Works going the opposite too.
> 
> You cant do that on the Boss RC30.
> 
> PLus, the JamMAn has some very cool computer software that can let you set up lists and then copy them to the pedal.
> You can save your sets and plug them in anytime you want.
> 
> that's it for now
> 
> G.
> 
> PS
> you really need that 3 button switch to make life a lot easier...


Which 3 button switch?


----------



## the5chord

Probably this one. http://digitech.com/en/products/fs3x-3-button-footswitch

does the Jam man allow you to record different lengths on either loop or do they have to be the same length.

i had heard that boss had fixed the lag between loops with a firmaware update. Not sure if it turned out well or not.


----------



## GTmaker

the5chord said:


> Probably this one. http://digitech.com/en/products/fs3x-3-button-footswitch
> does the Jam man allow you to record different lengths on either loop or do they have to be the same length.
> i had heard that boss had fixed the lag between loops with a firmaware update. Not sure if it turned out well or not.


First, thanks for the Switch link...YES thats the one..
My JamMAn came with the switch and the Stereo cable.
BY the way...if you have your eye on that new TRIO Pedal, it uses the same switch.

Its been a while since I had my Boss looper but it did have a huge lag between loops...

G.


----------



## the5chord

I did a trade for an RC-30 from another member here. Wanted to get a boomerang but it's kind of out of my reach right now with the exchange rate. I'll be interested to see if there is any lag left. If there is it would defeat he whole point of having two loops.


----------



## jayjacque

The jamman stereo I had also had a lag. That was from 3 years ago. Don't know if they fixed them since, but both those units were pretty comparable and a little hard to use. Next I'm getting an EHX Nano Looper 360 for a simpler usability and price is much better. But I'll admit I never plan on using it in a live set, just for practice and creating new songs..


----------



## Guest

Well I bought a used Jamman Stereo for $160 plus $20 for shipping. I also bought a FABE Switch off eBay for $15 usd shipped.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/B-Stock-FAB...eo-/291498475558?ssPageName=ADME:L:OU:CA:3160











The JM seems to have more flexibility and useability than the Boss, but reviews say it's sound quality is less than the Boss.

I am sorry to hear about the lag.


----------

